# Marriage after long overstay



## grandamary31 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just wanted to share my experience in case anyone out there is in the same situation. I cam to Spain 9 years ago, in search of a different life. I was aware of
the immigration issues, but having no other means to come other than to overstay
as a tourist, I did it anyway. I'm sure there are many who will react with horror at my decision, but really, I am not seeking anyone's approval. 
After many years of living happily, under the radar, I fell in love, for real. What I wanted to share is my story of getting permission to marry and then marrying, and now having legal residance status. The hardest part was getting all the documents (birth certificate, marriage and divorce), the Apostilles, and then
translated. After that , a trip to the Registro, another trip back for the interview,
which turned out to be nothing, no questions, just signing and swearing documents. Then a 30 day wait for the actual permission. The person doing the interview asked if I was here illegally, and of course I said yes, and there was no
problem. We found a date a few months later, had a small group of friends for
dinner after. I picked up the Libro de Familia 3 weeks later, and had my Tarjeta
a month later.
I was concerned before at how the system here would react to someone like me, and I have to say that it couldn't have been easier. Paperwork, yes, but not
looking to punish, or correct a stiuation. 
That's my story. Not to encourage anyone to follow my example, but know that
there is sometimes a happy ending.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

grandamary31 said:


> Just wanted to share my experience in case anyone out there is in the same situation. I cam to Spain 9 years ago, in search of a different life. I was aware of
> the immigration issues, but having no other means to come other than to overstay
> as a tourist, I did it anyway. I'm sure there are many who will react with horror at my decision, but really, I am not seeking anyone's approval.
> After many years of living happily, under the radar, I fell in love, for real. What I wanted to share is my story of getting permission to marry and then marrying, and now having legal residance status. The hardest part was getting all the documents (birth certificate, marriage and divorce), the Apostilles, and then
> ...


:welcome:

and thank you for telling us your story 

it's great to hear that love & common-sense can conquer all!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice story! It looks like it was easier for you than it is for me, and I am Spanish!


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

grandamary31 said:


> Just wanted to share my experience in case anyone out there is in the same situation. I cam to Spain 9 years ago, in search of a different life. I was aware of
> the immigration issues, but having no other means to come other than to overstay
> as a tourist, I did it anyway. I'm sure there are many who will react with horror at my decision, but really, I am not seeking anyone's approval.
> After many years of living happily, under the radar, I fell in love, for real. What I wanted to share is my story of getting permission to marry and then marrying, and now having legal residance status. The hardest part was getting all the documents (birth certificate, marriage and divorce), the Apostilles, and then
> ...


Pleased it worked well for you. I lived in the States (legally) for some years, bet if my story was the same as yours going to the US there'd be not such a happy ending, they make things so tough!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Monkey Hangers said:


> Pleased it worked well for you. I lived in the States (legally) for some years, bet if my story was the same as yours going to the US there'd be not such a happy ending, they make things so tough!


I think if she hadn't been marrying a Spaniard but had just 'surfaced' for another reason there's a strong likelihood that she'd have been deported tbh


----------



## grandamary31 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm sure it would have been much harder in a similar situation in the States. They're not known
for their understanding with people who violate the rules. Perhaps that's why I prefer living here....


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

YAY! LOVELY STORY! I love a happy ending! CONGRATS!!!!! XOXOXXOXOOXO!!!!! 

Actually, in the USA it is 'States Rights' to decide on illegals and marriage (not federal), and in many states, if you are illegal, and you marry a US citizen, it is not a problem at all. In NY State, it is FINE. 
Many of my friends who were in NYC illegally for MANY YEARS, got married to US citizens, and got their Green Cards. My friend was illegal for 17 years. She married. Got that Green Card.
No problems at all. 

In the UK, it is *illegal* for someone to come to England on a visitor visa and get married to a UK citizen - you need a Fiance Visa first. My hubby and I could not get married in the UK unless we applied for a fiance visa, were accepted for the fiance visa, and paid thousands of pounds for it! 

NYC wedding was the only option - then the Spouse visa. So we did not have to pay for TWO visas!

My hubby, who is a Brit, flew into NYC as a visitor, and we got married there, 3 days after he arrived, with NO questions asked.
We just showed our passports. His British, mine American.
He did not need a fiance visa. He could have stayed there legally, after some fees and paperwork for the green card, from that point on. 

The process in NY State, and most of America, is much easier than the process in the UK. 

Spain is easier than the UK too! 

If you overstay in the UK, you cannot get married to a UK citizen and stay - Actually, they toss you out and ban you form entering the country for 7 years! 

And, if you marry IN the UK without getting the fiance visa - same deal - bye bye! Seven whole years!


----------

